
Credit card super-users take a $330M bite out of JP Morgan’s revenue - dmitriy_ko
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/13/credit-card-super-users-take-a-330-million-bite-out-of-jp-morga.html
======
tdurden
> These consumers, he said, only use the cards in categories that pay the
> richest points. For instance, they would whip out a Sapphire card for dining
> and travel but switch to Chase’s Freedom card to pay for purchases in the
> rotating category that’s rewarded most, such as gas stations and drug
> stores.

This just seems like common sense to me and I would doubt it is a rare
activity.

------
coolspot
Chase cards with very generous bonuses were advertised very agressively on
sites like slickdeals, fatwallet, kk and others by JP Morgan itself.

No surprise it attracted power CC users.

My take on that is they wanted to show CC business growth on paper even by
actually giving away money.

Similar thing was happening after Wells Fargo scandal. WF pushed it’s WF Cash
Wise credit card with $200 sign up bonus.

------
GW150914
Calling sensible people who don’t live in a state of perpetual credit card
debt “super-users” and blaming them for not falling for their scams is some
high-grade FUD.

